# I sorgenti del kernel non si aggiornano

## geps2

Salve a tutti.

Ho due macchine Gentoo (un server e un laptop) con i kernel gentoo e tuxonice. Aggiorno entrambi con regolarità, e solitamente anche i sorgenti del kernel rientravano negli aggiornamenti senza che io facessi niente di più di un semplice "emerge -uDN world".

Da un paio di mesi però, nessuno dei due kernel si aggiorna: il server è rimasto fermo a gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7 (mentre sui mirror è disponibile gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1) e sul laptop a toxonice-sources-2.6.24-r9 (sui mirror c'è tuxonice-sources-2.6.26). Tutti gli altri pacchetti si aggiornano correttamente.

Non mi sembra di aver fatto nulla per bloccare l'aggiornamento dei sorgenti dei kernel, anzi, ci terrei (soprattutto per il laptop) che questi fossero aggiornati piuttosto regolarmente alle versioni stabili.

Sono constretto a mettere la voce corrispondente in package.keywords per ottenere ciò? E se così fosse, perché fino ad un paio di mesi fa non ce n'era bisogno? Forse la cosa ha a che fare con il cambio di profilo (da 2007 a 2008.0?)

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho come kernel stabile i gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7 almeno stando all'output di eix. purtroppo è un po' che non synco e quindi potrebbero essercene di nuovi. sicuro di non avere nulla in package.mask che blocchi l'aggiornamento? sicuro che il kernel non sia stato scaricato ed in attesa che tu lo compili in /usr/src ?

----------

## geps2

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io ho come kernel stabile i gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7 almeno stando all'output di eix. purtroppo è un po' che non synco e quindi potrebbero essercene di nuovi. sicuro di non avere nulla in package.mask che blocchi l'aggiornamento? sicuro che il kernel non sia stato scaricato ed in attesa che tu lo compili in /usr/src ?

 

package.mask non l'ho proprio, e in /usr/src non ci sono nuovi sorgenti.

Ho visto anch'io con eix, ed ho la tua stessa situazione, quindi credo sia una scelta dei mantainer.

In ogni caso mi sembra strano sia il fatto che non ci sono aggiornamenti stabili da molto tempo, sia che l'ultimo gentoo-sources stabile sia una 2.6.25, che da quello che so non dovrebbe essere considerato un kernel stabile (minor version dispari)...

----------

## djinnZ

La versione instabile è la 2.5.x (a proposito, qualcuno sa se la 2.7 è in vista?).

Stando a quello che vedi su kernel.org il primo numero è la versione principale ed è progressivo, il secondo se è pari indica una versione instabile se è dispari, il terzo è solo è sempre progressivo ed il quarto è quello della revision sempre progressivo e riferito a bugfix minori (e non è esplicito in gentoo, -r* si riferisce alla revision interna alla distribuzione).

Per i devel gentoo il 2.6.26 non è ancora stabile e quindi non ci sono state modifiche, semplice.

O passi ai kernel instabili o attendi nuovi aggiornamenti.

----------

## Onip

stabile per i dev gentoo e stabile per i dev del kernel sono due concetti piuttosto diversi.

Se vuoi mantenerti sempre alle ultime release devi smascherare il pacchetto *-sources che ti interessa.

----------

## zolar czakl

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...a proposito, qualcuno sa se la 2.7 è in vista?

 

Decisamente no: http://kerneltrap.org/Linux/Kernel_Release_Numbering_Redux

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

anche io ho avuto lo stesso problema tempo fa, ma non sembra sia stato possibile risolverlo.

----------

## riverdragon

@djinnz: oltre al link postato, ricordo di aver visto una video intervista di linus in cui spiegava che col modello attuale riescono a introdurre piccole rivoluzioni nelle normali release del kernel senza renderlo malfunzionante (per carità, ogni tanto qualcosa non va come dovrebbe). Col modello vecchio invece gli esperimenti erano tutti da fare nel ramo instabile per non intaccare la stabilità del ramo principale.

Io sono più curioso, se esiste tale risorsa, di sapere se ci sono obiettivi "grossi" per il kernel tali da far pensare ad un cambio sensato di major number in un futuro non necessariamente prossimo.

----------

## djinnZ

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> @djinnz: oltre al link postato, ricordo di aver visto una video intervista di linus in cui spiegava che col modello attuale riescono a introdurre piccole rivoluzioni nelle normali release del kernel senza renderlo malfunzionante (per carità, ogni tanto qualcosa non va come dovrebbe). Col modello vecchio invece gli esperimenti erano tutti da fare nel ramo instabile per non intaccare la stabilità del ramo principale.

 Infatti mi chiedevo se c'erano grossi stravolgimenti in vista, la 2.7 dovrebbe essere la prossima stabile.

Anche se con il vecchio sistema le cose andavano meglio, era solo più lento lo sviluppo perchè c'era un passaggio in più, non ho mai bestemmiato tanto, neppure ai tempi del 2.0, per l'hardware come con gli ultimi tre o quattro aggiornamenti.

----------

## riverdragon

Già, pensa che il kernel 2.6.26 non è ancora marcato stabile qui su gentoo ANCHE a causa di un bug che ho aperto io  :Confused: 

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> La versione instabile è la 2.5.x (a proposito, qualcuno sa se la 2.7 è in vista?).
> 
> Stando a quello che vedi su kernel.org il primo numero è la versione principale ed è progressivo, il secondo se è pari indica una versione instabile se è dispari, il terzo è solo è sempre progressivo ed il quarto è quello della revision sempre progressivo e riferito a bugfix minori (e non è esplicito in gentoo, -r* si riferisce alla revision interna alla distribuzione).
> 
> Per i devel gentoo il 2.6.26 non è ancora stabile e quindi non ci sono state modifiche, semplice.
> ...

 

ehm... sì, ho fatto confusione  :Razz: 

Grazie!

----------

